# would Clithon Corona breed in freshwater?



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

would Clithon Corona breed in freshwater?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

ja__ said:


> would Clithon Corona breed in freshwater?


I have many and they have not breed in freshwater. It is my understanding that they need brackish water and hi/low tide periods.


----------

